# GTA 5 gets PC release date



## D007 (Dec 3, 2014)

*UPDATED:*
GTA V gets a new release date: MARCH 24, 2015

_"As we head into 2015, we would like to share the first screens and system specs of Grand Theft Auto V for PC as well as a new release date of March 24, 2015. 

Our apologies for the slight shift in the date but the game requires a few extra weeks of testing and polish to make it as good as can be. Moving a release date is never a decision we take lightly and is a choice we make only when we know it is in the best interests of the game and our fans. Thanks everyone for your understanding and we assure you these few extra weeks will be worth it when the game does arrive in March.

GTA Online for PC, which will support up to 30 players, will launch alongside GTAV for PC and will include GTA Online Heists. Online Heists for consoles will be launching in the coming weeks ahead of the PC launch."_

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswi...tent=gtavpc&utm_campaign=gtavpcspecs_01132015

System specs:

_Minimum specifications:_
*OS:* Windows 8.1 64 Bit, Windows 8 64 Bit, Windows 7 64 Bit Service Pack 1, Windows Vista 64 Bit Service Pack 2* (*NVIDIA video card recommended if running Vista OS)
*Processor:* Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz (4 CPUs) / AMD Phenom 9850 Quad-Core Processor (4 CPUs) @ 2.5GHz
*Memory:* 4GB
*Video Card:* NVIDIA 9800 GT 1GB / AMD HD 4870 1GB (DX 10, 10.1, 11)
*Sound Card:* 100% DirectX 10 compatible
*HDD Space:* 65GB
*DVD Drive*

_Recommended specifications:_
*OS:* Windows 8.1 64 Bit, Windows 8 64 Bit, Windows 7 64 Bit Service Pack 1
*Processor:* Intel Core i5 3470 @ 3.2GHZ (4 CPUs) / AMD X8 FX-8350 @ 4GHZ (8 CPUs)
*Memory:* 8GB
*Video Card:* NVIDIA GTX 660 2GB / AMD HD7870 2GB
*Sound Card:* 100% DirectX 10 compatible
*HDD Space:* 65GB
*DVD Drive*


----------



## Saidrex (Dec 4, 2014)

D007 said:


> Turns out it's looking like Jan 27th for PC.


 
and i will be playing it in January 27th 2025. Seriously, backlog of unplayed good games is so huge...


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 4, 2014)

Blue-Knight said:


> Why are PC versions always released after consoles?!


Seriously? After all the crappy rush  jobs devs like Ubi crank out you ask this?

Rockstar are one of the few multiplat devs doing it right. I'd much rather wait and get something far more playable than get Ubi's garbage.


----------



## arbiter (Dec 4, 2014)

Blue-Knight said:


> Why are PC versions always released after consoles?!



Least don't have to wait as long as had to wait for GTA4


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 4, 2014)

Blue-Knight said:


> Why are PC versions always released after consoles?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could be a glass half full kind of guy and say it's so we get the better version, LOL!


----------



## D007 (Dec 4, 2014)

Saidrex said:


> and i will be playing it in January 27th 2025. Seriously, backlog of unplayed good games is so huge...


ikr lol.. I still haven't even beaten Batman Archam Origins.


----------



## Rowsol (Dec 4, 2014)

The last GTA I played was the original 3 for PS1.  I played the first 2 on PC back in the day.

I've seen 4 and 5 and "Just Cause 2" blows em away.  Grappling to helicopters and flying jet planes.  It's such a better game, and designed for PC!!

There's even a multiplayer mod (search youtube) although I'll admit I had stopped playing before that became a thing (maybe I'll download it again).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 4, 2014)

Look at the date on the article: *Sep 11, 2014*.  It's 3 months old.  I doubt it's validity.  Steam and other sources still don't give a specific date.  I think it got delayed and seeing how they still haven't put out system requirements, I suspect they're trying to optimize/reduce the minimum requirements before a Windows launch.  They won't announce a date until they feel comfortable they got it down to acceptable levels.



Rowsol said:


> I've seen 4 and 5 and "Just Cause 2" blows em away.  Grappling to helicopters and flying jet planes.  It's such a better game, and designed for PC!!


Completely disagree.  Just Cause 2 was a downgrade to Just Cause and doesn't remotely hold a light to Grand Theft Auto nor Saints Row.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 4, 2014)

i so wanted to wait for the PC release, but Black Friday brought too good of a deal on the PS4 so I had to pull the trigger. I'm sure I'll end up buying it for PC when it comes out to as you should be able to transfer characters, but until then I'm going to be enjoying it a lot.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 4, 2014)

1Kurgan1 said:


> i so wanted to wait for the PC release, but Black Friday brought too good of a deal on the PS4 so I had to pull the trigger. I'm sure I'll end up buying it for PC when it comes out to as you should be able to transfer characters, but until then I'm going to be enjoying it a lot.




This is exactly what they wanted, sell a console, sell a game, and now you are more likely to buy another console game.


Then they would like you to ante up and pay full price for the PC version with two extra features that mean almost nothing.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 4, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Look at the date on the article: *Sep 11, 2014*.  It's 3 months old.  I doubt it's validity.  Steam and other sources still don't give a specific date.  I think it got delayed and seeing how they still haven't put out system requirements, I suspect they're trying to optimize/reduce the minimum requirements before a Windows launch.  They won't announce a date until they feel comfortable they got it down to acceptable levels.
> 
> 
> *Completely disagree.  Just Cause 2 was a downgrade to Just Cause and doesn't remotely hold a light to Grand Theft Auto nor Saints Row*.



In a way it was, but it just needed more time which most of these company's seem not to have. And as seen as JC1 annoyed me to no end JC2 was better to me although more time could of made the driving better and missions more different from each other.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Steevo said:


> This is exactly what they wanted, sell a console, sell a game, and now you are more likely to buy another console game.
> 
> 
> Then they would like you to ante up and pay full price for the PC version with two extra features that mean almost nothing.



I didn't pay for the game... but sure! GTA V and The Last of us were included with it for $399. Today that bundle is now $499. Or I can just buy the console itself for $399. So whatever helps you sleep at night. I just picked it up because it gave me two games to play basically for free. Now i have both consoles (bought a XB1 used a while ago). Will continue to buy most games for PC, but if an exclusive pops up for either now I'm set.

And either way, this is all piddly crap, $399 for a console with 2 games, whatever. I've tossed down 1k on just videocards before, so this didn't really bother me. Now just back to PC upgrading and consoles will be set for the next 6 - 7 years.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 4, 2014)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I didn't pay for the game... but sure! GTA V and The Last of us were included with it for $399. Today that bundle is now $499. Or I can just buy the console itself for $399. So whatever helps you sleep at night. I just picked it up because it gave me two games to play basically for free. Now i have both consoles (bought a XB1 used a while ago). Will continue to buy most games for PC, but if an exclusive pops up for either now I'm set.
> 
> And either way, this is all piddly crap, $399 for a console with 2 games, whatever. I've tossed down 1k on just videocards before, so this didn't really bother me. Now just back to PC upgrading and consoles will be set for the next 6 - 7 years.


plus there's nothing stopping you from getting those full feature versions on pc later or now for that matter. Owning both = you can do what you want and are no longer at the mercy of devs or platforms.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 4, 2014)

D007 said:


> http://www.pcgamer.com/gta-5-pc-release-date-announced-new-features-revealed/
> 
> Turns out it's looking like Jan 27th for PC.
> Can't wait.
> ...



Nothing new:  http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gta-v-specs-still-waiting-u_u.204595/page-2#post-3162655


----------



## Steevo (Dec 4, 2014)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I didn't pay for the game... but sure! GTA V and The Last of us were included with it for $399. Today that bundle is now $499. Or I can just buy the console itself for $399. So whatever helps you sleep at night. I just picked it up because it gave me two games to play basically for free. Now i have both consoles (bought a XB1 used a while ago). Will continue to buy most games for PC, but if an exclusive pops up for either now I'm set.
> 
> And either way, this is all piddly crap, $399 for a console with 2 games, whatever. I've tossed down 1k on just videocards before, so this didn't really bother me. Now just back to PC upgrading and consoles will be set for the next 6 - 7 years.




Everyone equates this to the money, and it is only the minor part of it. Its about Sony and MS essentially paying off, leveraging, or whatever R* to screw PC gamers by delaying the release so they can have these bundles and get more console sales. I was standing in Target wondering if I should just buy one and the game and be done with it, use my PC for games where controllers need not apply.

The issue I am trying to raise here is that the obvious precedent it sets is just contributing to how developers feel about PC gamers, that we can wait and get the scraps once they are done serving the main course and extras to console gamers, we can get whats left over.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Dec 4, 2014)

Kurgan got owned. Don't fall for their traps.

In fact, if they act stupid enough, never buy it. Let all these assholes exit the PC scene. Indies are more than happy to get in. Good devs/publishers will be rewarded. You don't see Valve crying or blaming piracy.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Steevo said:


> Everyone equates this to the money, and it is only the minor part of it. Its about Sony and MS essentially paying off, leveraging, or whatever R* to screw PC gamers by delaying the release so they can have these bundles and get more console sales. I was standing in Target wondering if I should just buy one and the game and be done with it, use my PC for games where controllers need not apply.
> 
> The issue I am trying to raise here is that the obvious precedent it sets is just contributing to how developers feel about PC gamers, that we can wait and get the scraps once they are done serving the main course and extras to console gamers, we can get whats left over.



You can think it equates to whatever you want. I planned on buying a PS4 on Black Friday no matter what bundles there was. I've just simply wanted one, the fact that it came with a game I wanted just was a bonus. I would over think it as much as you have if Rockstar hadn't gone back and added many things to the console version, and then even go above and beyond that and add more for the PC release. When we got GTA IV we got an unoptimized piece of crap that had nothing over the console version, and thats normally what we get on PC. maybe instead of crying about it coming late to PC, you at least realize they aren't just giving us the samething after everyone else, we are getting something better.

I just simply wanted both consoles. I got 2 tv's that need Netflix boxes, and if they can play games, all the better. Last gen I paid almost as much for my PS3 as I paid for these consoles combined. It's the reason I never had a 360 in the last gen, I wasn't willing to fork out that much cash, even after it dropped since my PS3 came out to almost $650 with a warranty.



TheGuruStud said:


> Kurgan got owned. Don't fall for their traps.
> 
> In fact, if they act stupid enough, never buy it. Let all these assholes exit the PC scene. Indies are more than happy to get in. Good devs/publishers will be rewarded. You don't see Valve crying or blaming piracy.



What are you 10?


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 4, 2014)

Blue-Knight said:


> To wait is not the problem (Perhaps I'll never play it, lol). It is clear the PC platform is on their lowest priority level.


But in your only mentioning WHEN they release, you make is sound like the main thing they're prioritizing is expediency, not quality. If anything it's the PC titles that are rushed that are poorly ported. So I find this argument makes no sense.

Rockstar are taking the right approach. Give separate and proper develop time for each platform, and they also get the console profits first that way to AFFORD a better quality PC version.


----------



## erocker (Dec 5, 2014)

Blue-Knight said:


> Then you say console versions are all poor then?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe the case is that PC and consoles are different platforms and each require different approaches in some aspects. As far as GTA goes, they've always released PC after console. Consoles make them money. There are deals in place with the console companies. You also seem to be trying to argue by baiting. Stop.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 5, 2014)

TheGuruStud said:


> Kurgan got owned. Don't fall for their traps.
> 
> In fact, if they act stupid enough, never buy it. Let all these assholes exit the PC scene. Indies are more than happy to get in. Good devs/publishers will be rewarded. You don't see Valve crying or blaming piracy.



Hey if he wants to buy the console and PC versions let him to me it only gives them more money for the PC release in the end .


----------



## Steevo (Dec 5, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Hey if he wants to buy the console and PC versions let him to me it only gives them more money for the PC release in the end .


How is that Red Dead redemption treating you, or the 1080P Steam version of GTA:SA?


----------



## D007 (Dec 10, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> Nothing new:  http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gta-v-specs-still-waiting-u_u.204595/page-2#post-3162655


Different and unrelated thread topic. Your comment added nothing new but here you are making it.. Imagine that.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Look at the date on the article: *Sep 11, 2014*.  It's 3 months old.  I doubt it's validity.  Steam and other sources still don't give a specific date.  I think it got delayed and seeing how they still haven't put out system requirements, I suspect they're trying to optimize/reduce the minimum requirements before a Windows launch.  They won't announce a date until they feel comfortable they got it down to acceptable levels.
> 
> 
> Completely disagree.  Just Cause 2 was a downgrade to Just Cause and doesn't remotely hold a light to Grand Theft Auto nor Saints Row.



I had fun with JC 2 
Better than GTA? I don't think so..lol.
A very repetitious game with limited/nonexistent story, which amounted to nothing more than:
"go here kill this, go there kill that".
The end.
Still fun though. 



TheGuruStud said:


> Kurgan got owned. Don't fall for their traps.
> 
> In fact, if they act stupid enough, never buy it. Let all these assholes exit the PC scene. Indies are more than happy to get in. Good devs/publishers will be rewarded. You don't see Valve crying or blaming piracy.



Exit the PC scene?
Either what you are saying makes absolutely no sense or you badly explained yourself.
Leave the best graphics and hardware scene? Only nubs would do that.
Only someone with no sense what so ever would even remotely think that's possible. 
PC games will NEVER die.

Why? Because console owners are dead set on making the cheapest hardware they can, with outdated parts and reselling them to people who don't know any better or don't care.
Try playing in 4k on a ps4. Good luck with that..lol.


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Dec 11, 2014)

D007 said:


> Better than GTA? I don't think so..lol.



Most will say that GTA is the sandbox king, myself including. JC2 was just complete mayhem which became dull very quickly. lol.
I hope that GTAV will run better on launch than GTAIV, that was a mess.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 11, 2014)

Had it ordered since August... I have waited SO long....


----------



## AsRock (Dec 11, 2014)

MustSeeMelons said:


> Most will say that GTA is the sandbox king, myself including. JC2 was just complete mayhem which became dull very quickly. lol.
> I hope that GTAV will run better on launch than GTAIV, that was a mess.



GTA IV was far from a mess they just should of not gave you options that no computer could really run.


Unless your on about the MP side of the game which oddly did not have a ban\kick option although mods solved that issue,  but surly your just on about graphical wise.

To many e-peen ppl got that game thinking they could run any thing they wanted in uber mode, so the crying started.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Dec 11, 2014)

AsRock said:


> GTA IV was far from a mess they just should of of gave you options that no computer could really run.


I wouldn't doubt they do that for marketing strategies, there will always be some people going to buy the latest hardware to see if they will be able to max. the game settings.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 11, 2014)

AsRock said:


> GTA IV was far from a mess they just should of not gave you options that no computer could really run.
> 
> 
> Unless your on about the MP side of the game which oddly did not have a ban\kick option although mods solved that issue,  but surly your just on about graphical wise.
> ...




There were a lot of dual core Intel processors and guys with 512-768 MB Nvidia/ATI cards that were butthurt over a game engine that wanted a quadcore and more Vmem.


So why is everyone preordering the game, sure you get some free money, but if that is what you want use a cheat code. You aren't getting anything else, no early access, its not hurrying the production along, its actually letting them know its OK for them to hold the release as, ehh, they have already paid, so they will get it when they get it.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 11, 2014)

Blue-Knight said:


> I wouldn't doubt they do that for marketing strategies, there will always be some people going to buy the latest hardware to see if they will be able to max. the game settings.



That's it though, people ask what they need to run some thing before it's released then complain and the other just complain just because they expected it to run.

End of the day people will bitch about any thing it's what people do and it just shows more now as more people are online together these days.

I remember Crysis had a lot of hate at the start and sure it had pretty graphics and looked better than GTA how ever the mechanics ( mainly physics ) of GTA in question was totally crazy shit.



Steevo said:


> There were a lot of dual core Intel processors and guys with 512-768 MB Nvidia/ATI cards that were butthurt over a game engine that wanted a quadcore and more Vmem.
> 
> 
> So why is everyone preordering the game, sure you get some free money, but if that is what you want use a cheat code. You aren't getting anything else, no early access, its not hurrying the production along, its actually letting them know its OK for them to hold the release as, ehh, they have already paid, so they will get it when they get it.




I have not pre ordered it my self as i think it's going looks better but the physics are going suck compared tot he last. Last i heard on the xbox you could steer in mid air WTF is that crap and the vids i have seen just make it so sad as the last PC GTA was awesome for driving and gunning \ running people over lol.

O yeah i had a E8400 and 2900XT\4890 back then if memory serves me right.

EDIT:


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 12, 2014)

Just not for Australians who got the GTA5 banned from their retail stores...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 12, 2014)

It was only Target Australia.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 12, 2014)

Haha I have been loving it on PS3 and PS4 for the past 6 months. You guys are way behind!


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 12, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> Haha I have been loving it on PS3 and PS4 for the past 6 months. You guys are way behind!


Nope just patient


----------



## Steevo (Dec 12, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> Haha I have been loving it on PS3 and PS4 for the past 6 months. You guys are way behind!




How is the PS4 version? I may jump ship and buy it for its simplicity and the ability to buy used games.


----------



## 64K (Dec 12, 2014)

Steevo said:


> How is the PS4 version? I may jump ship and buy it for its simplicity and the ability to buy used games.






He's one of them!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 12, 2014)

Steevo said:


> How is the PS4 version? I may jump ship and buy it for its simplicity and the ability to buy used games.



It is awesome!


----------



## Steevo (Dec 12, 2014)

64K said:


> He's one of them!




If PC gamers would bother banding together and standing up to studios I would feel different, most have consoles too and wield a lot of purchasing power, too bad most are cry babies and act like a baby off the tit, WAHHHHHHH I WILL PAY ANYTHING ANYTIME FOR A TASTE OF A GAME, EVEN IF ITS COMPLETE CRAP AND I AM THE ONE WHO IS ENCOURAGING IT..... PLEASE PLEASE DON'T LEAVE ME MOMMY I AM SO SCARED YOU WILL NOT MAKE IT ANYMORE, NO ONE ELSE WILL STEP IN AND TAKE THE BILLIONS OF DOLLARS WAHHHHHHH WAHHHHH


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 12, 2014)

Steevo said:


> If PC gamers would bother banding together and standing up to studios I would feel different, most have consoles too and wield a lot of purchasing power, too bad most are cry babies and act like a baby off the tit, WAHHHHHHH I WILL PAY ANYTHING ANYTIME FOR A TASTE OF A GAME, EVEN IF ITS COMPLETE CRAP AND I AM THE ONE WHO IS ENCOURAGING IT..... PLEASE PLEASE DON'T LEAVE ME MOMMY I AM SO SCARED YOU WILL NOT MAKE IT ANYMORE, NO ONE ELSE WILL STEP IN AND TAKE THE BILLIONS OF DOLLARS WAHHHHHHH WAHHHHH


Maybe you should just go to consoles and not come back if you feel so strongly about it...Only one I see whining about it is you...


----------



## Steevo (Dec 16, 2014)

INSTG8R said:


> Maybe you should just go to consoles and not come back if you feel so strongly about it...Only one I see whining about it is you...




Yep, exactly why PC gaming is treated like shit.

I make a truthful statement and here you are showing exactly that, so either you are trying to troll a master troll. Or.......


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 16, 2014)

Steevo said:


> If PC gamers would bother banding together and standing up to studios I would feel different, most have consoles too and wield a lot of purchasing power, too bad most are cry babies and act like a baby off the tit, WAHHHHHHH I WILL PAY ANYTHING ANYTIME FOR A TASTE OF A GAME, EVEN IF ITS COMPLETE CRAP AND I AM THE ONE WHO IS ENCOURAGING IT..... PLEASE PLEASE DON'T LEAVE ME MOMMY I AM SO SCARED YOU WILL NOT MAKE IT ANYMORE, NO ONE ELSE WILL STEP IN AND TAKE THE BILLIONS OF DOLLARS WAHHHHHHH WAHHHHH




If PC gamers could stop complaining and gaming long enough to... crap friends on MW3, gtg.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 16, 2014)

yogurt_21 said:


> If PC gamers could stop complaining and gaming long enough to... crap friends on MW3, gtg.



Shame there isn't one to replace that title already, it been some 14 years now ?, lol


----------



## FX-GMC (Dec 16, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Shame there isn't one to replace that title already, it been some 14 years now ?, lol



I was thinking Modern Warfare 3 which was released in 2011.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 16, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> I was thinking Modern Warfare 3 which was released in 2011.





I think it was a jab at how quickly people forget how bad its been before, MW3 boycott/blackout that everyone called for and no one participated in on the PC side.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 16, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> I was thinking Modern Warfare 3 which was released in 2011.



ooh forgot about that boring title.


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Dec 18, 2014)

AsRock said:


> GTA IV was far from a mess they just should of not gave you options that no computer could really run.



It was a mess, but the later patches fixed that, the performance increase was through the roof. For the record, my PC still can't run it at 60+ FPS without dips to the mid 30's, but I guess that's because of Direct X and the engine itself. 

Those who have played the PS4/XBONE versions - how do the cars feel? I was disappointed with them in the last-gen versions, too arcade like, simplified damage & handling


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 18, 2014)

GTA V will use the same RAGE game engine as GTA IV, I can run GTA IV smoothly, so that means that I can run GTA V the same way?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rockstar_Advanced_Game_Engine


----------



## URBAN303 (Dec 18, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> Just not for Australians who got the GTA5 banned from their retail stores...



You must be able to do ordered by someone in Europe or the US for that you sent in packages not? ^^


----------



## KrachB00Mente (Dec 18, 2014)

AsRock said:


> GTA IV was far from a mess they just should of not gave you options that no computer could really run.
> 
> 
> Unless your on about the MP side of the game which oddly did not have a ban\kick option although mods solved that issue,  but surly your just on about graphical wise.
> ...



GTA IV indeed was a mess. Not so much in Gameplay Bugs - but with its "Social Club" feature, graphic bugs, poorly optimized, unstable.

Seriously i don't know why everyone hates Assassins Creed Unity so much. Played in 2 Weeks after release and have not had any but ONE problem with it. It crashed one time. 
There are far worse launch releases. At least it was playable unlike Sim City or Diablo 3...or Battlefield 4!  Or Far cry 4 that still is unplayable with that Mouse acceleration bug.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 18, 2014)

MustSeeMelons said:


> It was a mess, but the later patches fixed that, the performance increase was through the roof. For the record, my PC still can't run it at 60+ FPS without dips to the mid 30's, but I guess that's because of Direct X and the engine itself.
> 
> Those who have played the PS4/XBONE versions - how do the cars feel? I was disappointed with them in the last-gen versions, too arcade like, simplified damage & handling



Sorry but i don't believe it was a mess although it was released to soon, and no more of a mess than the crappy Crysis game with it's crappy story but people praise that

Not saying it was perfect sure it had it's issue's but once you got over the i cannot max the game out and actually settle for what you can get out of the game would would see they were doing some thing new and not some typical over blown graphics.

Sure there was performance issue's and how i see it they did some thing different than just pretty graphics and i loved playing the game my self and was more annoyed in single player by the phone ringing all the time than being able to max the game out, well until i started to play it online then it was a issue for a long ass time you could not kick hackers off until some awesome person  made a hack that allowed you to and came with a bonus that you could place ramps too haha.

Oh there was one other thing that pissed me off and it was GFWL .

Well from the video's for the console the game looks like it has had a massive physics \ damage nerf which to me is some thing i really loved about the last one and was not all about graphics, so seems like it's more like your typical game now.

I do hope i am wrong as i would not mind the same game with all the improvements they have done to the engine over the years



P4-630 said:


> GTA V will use the same RAGE game engine as GTA IV, I can run GTA IV smoothly, so that means that I can run GTA V the same way?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rockstar_Advanced_Game_Engine



Only way to tell is when the game is released, but if they removed a lot of the physics to the game it would run a hell load better.



Lowman316 said:


> GTA IV indeed was a mess. Not so much in Gameplay Bugs - but with its "Social Club" feature, graphic bugs, poorly optimized, unstable.
> 
> Seriously i don't know why everyone hates Assassins Creed Unity so much. Played in 2 Weeks after release and have not had any but ONE problem with it. It crashed one time.
> There are far worse launch releases. At least it was playable unlike Sim City or Diablo 3...or Battlefield 4!  Or Far cry 4 that still is unplayable with that Mouse acceleration bug.



They fixed the mouse issue some time ago and before that there was a fix for it anyways. As for ACU i dunno never played it as the last one i played ( ACR ) bored me no end.


----------



## Devon68 (Dec 24, 2014)

Grand Theft Auto 5 PC System Requirements Will Be Revealed Within Days

Here is the article: http://www.game-debate.com/news/?ne...ystem Requirements To Be Revealed Within Days


----------



## Steevo (Dec 24, 2014)

Rockstar, we make news about our soon to come news.

Also in news tonight, women found to like to talk about things before they talk about things.


----------



## THE_EGG (Dec 24, 2014)

URBAN303 said:


> You must be able to do ordered by someone in Europe or the US for that you sent in packages not? ^^


Yeh you can. But as Ford said, it was only Target that has banned it and I think Big W also considered the banning of it too.

EB Games (Gamestop), JB Hi-Fi etc all still stock GTAV just fine. Most people I know only really buy games from EB and JB (or online).


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 26, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> GTA V will use the same RAGE game engine as GTA IV, I can run GTA IV smoothly, so that means that I can run GTA V the same way?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rockstar_Advanced_Game_Engine



Max Payne 3 also used RAGE so saying that GTA IV used RAGE is not saying much as MP3 was a much better game from a performance perspective.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 26, 2014)

Good things come to those who wait.


Apparently.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 29, 2014)

mastrdrver said:


> Max Payne 3 also used RAGE so saying that GTA IV used RAGE is not saying much as MP3 was a much better game from a performance perspective.



Max Payne 3 also released 4 years later for PC. Which is going to be the contributing factor to the performance perspective, they would know the engine a lot better and should be able to squeeze a lot more out of it. The only game to really use the RAGE engine before GTA IV was Table Tennis... so I'm not even going to count that. So GTA IV would have been their first major outing, and first big jump to PC. They know the engine better now, have applied it to 2 different "gens" of systems. Having played both, I don't expect the GTA IV type performance on PC. Also keep in mind that by the time that GTA IV hit PC the 360 had been out for 3.5 years and the PS3 for 2.5. So they were further away from their performance peak at the time to PC's than the revamped GTA V (for XB1 and PS4) is to PC's now.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 29, 2014)

When is this bitch dropping already. Enough QQing about crap nobody knows about. I need a date son!


----------



## Steevo (Jan 3, 2015)

"Early 2015" AKA, we have your prepaid money, fuck you. 

So, how are the ICEENHANCER and release day mods treating your feels, all that work R* is "putting in" so we can have launch day mods that render it obsolete.

But, brah, that video editor......


----------



## Jurassic1024 (Jan 3, 2015)

Frag Maniac said:


> Seriously? After all the crappy rush  jobs devs like Ubi crank out you ask this?
> 
> Rockstar are one of the few multiplat devs doing it right. I'd much rather wait and get something far more playable than get Ubi's garbage.



Everyone knows GTA IV was a crap port, and Rockstar isn't doing the GTA V port. If Rockstar did awesome ports, they wouldn't pass it to dev team. I know this post is old, but your defense didn't hold water then or now.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 3, 2015)

jan 27


----------



## Steevo (Jan 3, 2015)

Better check Steam again.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 3, 2015)

More rumours today of a delay which were then refuted by Rockstar.

This is so exciting its like Xmas all over again.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 9, 2015)

> Rockstar has taken the somewhat unusual step of re-confirming that the PC version of Grand Theft Auto Vwill be released on January 27. But its response to nervous forum users may not be quite as unequivocal as everyone would like.
> 
> The statement came in reply to an incredibly succinct inquiry on the Rockstar forums about whether or not the game has been delayed. "GTAV will be coming to PC on January 27th," Rockstar wrote. "We have not announced any changes to the date at this time."
> 
> ...



http://www.pcgamer.com/rockstar-re-confirms-grand-theft-auto-v-launch-date/


----------



## natr0n (Jan 9, 2015)

Was watching some mp car races with ramp jumps from console version looks mad fun.

cant wait.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 10, 2015)

natr0n said:


> Was watching some mp car races with ramp jumps from console version looks mad fun.
> 
> cant wait.



Yeah, there is map creators. I haven't tried making one myself yet. Some of them re decent maps, but the problem with racing in general is, no one races clean. So adding complications like jumps that you can be forced off of and throw way off the race course can be very annoying. I like to do races with under 5 people or just stick to bike races since they aren't programed like cars, not really prone to pit maneuvers (car racing thats all everyones going to try and do rather than a clean pass).

The racings a lot of fun, just same complications of other online racing games. You can host and make it no contact, but it just don't feel the same when other people are half transparent. My favorite racing is 1st person motorcycle racing, it's just awesome, making I'll have to get a video up of it.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 10, 2015)

Wish i could find a motorbike racing game that was something close to realistic. 
They just dont do it for me so far.
Short of having a bike in the sitting room and some pricey VR kit i dont think its going to happen soon.

Cars are good at 200mph a bike would be truly awesome.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 10, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Wish i could find a motorbike racing game that was something close to realistic.
> They just dont do it for me so far.
> Short of having a bike in the sitting room and some pricey VR kit i dont think its going to happen soon.
> 
> Cars are good at 200mph a bike would be truly awesome.



I don't think there's really many options out there for one. Bikes don't have the crowd that cars do, so their funding for projects are just going to be a lot lower. And with a car a steering wheel setup (decent one is a few hundred) you can't really get a decent bike setup, unless you want to pick up a bike frame and mock one up yourself, but you won't be leaning or anything.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 11, 2015)

people don't seem to understand that part of the reasion for the sub-par port of gta iv was down to hardware architecture
I am not saying that gta iv wasn't a epic fkup in general but
this generation of consoles are x86-64 porting should go much much smoother
I expect it to run fairly well on launch-day


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 13, 2015)

GTA V gets a new release date: MARCH 24, 2015

_"As we head into 2015, we would like to share the first screens and system specs of Grand Theft Auto V for PC as well as a new release date of March 24, 2015. 

Our apologies for the slight shift in the date but the game requires a few extra weeks of testing and polish to make it as good as can be. Moving a release date is never a decision we take lightly and is a choice we make only when we know it is in the best interests of the game and our fans. Thanks everyone for your understanding and we assure you these few extra weeks will be worth it when the game does arrive in March.

GTA Online for PC, which will support up to 30 players, will launch alongside GTAV for PC and will include GTA Online Heists.  Online Heists for consoles will be launching in the coming weeks ahead of the PC launch."_

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswi...tent=gtavpc&utm_campaign=gtavpcspecs_01132015


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 13, 2015)

System specs:

_Minimum specifications:_
*OS:* Windows 8.1 64 Bit, Windows 8 64 Bit, Windows 7 64 Bit Service Pack 1, Windows Vista 64 Bit Service Pack 2* (*NVIDIA video card recommended if running Vista OS)
*Processor:* Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz (4 CPUs) / AMD Phenom 9850 Quad-Core Processor (4 CPUs) @ 2.5GHz
*Memory:* 4GB
*Video Card:* NVIDIA 9800 GT 1GB / AMD HD 4870 1GB (DX 10, 10.1, 11)
*Sound Card:* 100% DirectX 10 compatible
*HDD Space:* 65GB
*DVD Drive*

_Recommended specifications:_
*OS:* Windows 8.1 64 Bit, Windows 8 64 Bit, Windows 7 64 Bit Service Pack 1
*Processor:* Intel Core i5 3470 @ 3.2GHZ (4 CPUs) / AMD X8 FX-8350 @ 4GHZ (8 CPUs)
*Memory:* 8GB
*Video Card:* NVIDIA GTX 660 2GB / AMD HD7870 2GB
*Sound Card:* 100% DirectX 10 compatible
*HDD Space:* 65GB
*DVD Drive*


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 13, 2015)

oh wow ok then, looks like I won't be playing it before uni starts. I think I'll save my pennys until mid-year because of uni, hopefully there will be some sales on around then too.


----------



## GeForce Junky (Jan 13, 2015)

65GB!!! That's going to be a looooooong download!


----------



## Steevo (Jan 13, 2015)

So, all that sweet sweet bullshit was just that.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 13, 2015)

Steevo said:


> So, all that sweet sweet bullshit was just that.


if you don't like rockstar/gta thats fine
if you are just gonna stick around to thread crap
then get the fuck out your personal vendetta toward rockstar doesn't belong in this thread
the delay doesn't surprise me rockstar knows if they release another pc-game that's not ready they are gonna pay for it


----------



## 64K (Jan 13, 2015)

GeForce Junky said:


> 65GB!!! That's going to be a looooooong download!



The download won't be 65 GB. It will just require 65 GB of space afterwards but, yeah, some games are getting immense in storage requirements. I believe this is by far the largest that I've seen.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 13, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> if you don't like rockstar/gta thats fine
> if you are just gonna stick around to thread crap
> then get the fuck out your personal vendetta toward rockstar doesn't belong in this thread
> the delay doesn't surprise me rockstar knows if they release another pc-game that's not ready they are gonna pay for it




I have loved GTA in the past, and believe R* makes great games. 


But they treat PC gaming like shit. Undoubtedly they are dedicating their resources to making more content for consoles. My personal vendetta? Calling shit when I see it, if it offends you I'm sorry, but it is shit. I would take a game with less pretty options and no 4K over all the hype the PC community keeps puffing their chest about, cause honestly, right now, we have nothing for this game. So we can both sit and beat our chests over how great or terrible it is, but the fact of it all is, we don't have it, we have been delayed twice for a two year old game, supposedly for features that 10% of the people may use or care about like 4K, in a game where the prettiness of grass is hardly a factor in how fun it is, when its a satirical look at life. Fruit phone anyone?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 13, 2015)

I have been playing GTA 5 for almost a year and a half now (It was released in September 2013 for PS3). You would think for all the bitching PC gamers do in that period of time they could have saved up a few hundred bucks and paid for a damn console. PC gamers are not elitists, they are just whiny demanding bitches.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 13, 2015)

I can wait.

Those minimum specs seem a bit conservative.

 That will be with everything turned right down ? Yes ?


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 13, 2015)

rockstar treats pc gaming like shit
I am sorry what ?
 they are one of the few that haven't gone out of there way to crap all over modders 
hell they even went out of there way >4 years after the release to remove GFWL from GtaIV when it went bellyup
sure gtaiv and red dead where both terrible ports but I blame the console architecture for that 
secondly what they have done with gta: online is something we have been asking for YEARS
so ill reiterate your personal distaste for rockstar does no belong in this thread especially when you are bringing nothing to the discussion other then "rockstar sucks"


----------



## Steevo (Jan 13, 2015)

Undoubtedly turned down, and probably at the lowest resolution possible to play at. Probably at 720 30FPS



OneMoar said:


> rockstar treats pc gaming like shit
> I am sorry what ?
> they are one of the few that haven't gone out of there way to crap all over modders
> hell they even went out of there way >4 years after the release to remove GFWL from GtaIV when it went bellyup
> ...



If you don't want to see that rockstar is treating PC gaming like crap, thats fine. 

Gone out of their way to crap over modders, they did make it difficult to mod GTA4, and it was only due to diligent work by many that it came to fruition. 

GFWL is still alive and well in the Steam copy. But they sure did remove it for consoles. https://support.rockstargames.com/h...GTA-IV-EfLC-GfWL-Shutdown-and-Game-Migration-

Red Dead redemption...... hmmm http://www.gamespot.com/forums/syst...redemption-announced-for-pc-and-nex-31530051/ oh yeah, never made on PC, Console only. 

GTA Online; http://www.wikihow.com/Play-Grand-Theft-Auto-IV-Online 


Apples.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 13, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I can wait.
> 
> Those minimum specs seem a bit conservative.
> 
> That will be with everything turned right down ? Yes ?


the requirements are about right remember the that ps4 and the xbone both use a x86-64 amd apu which is basically a  cutdown polished up 7850 so anything >7870 should't have a problem running at well above 'console' details



Steevo said:


> Undoubtedly turned down, and probably at the lowest resolution possible to play at. Probably at 720 30FPS


now you are just trolling not that you haven't been ,...


----------



## 64K (Jan 13, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I can wait.
> 
> Those minimum specs seem a bit conservative.
> 
> That will be with everything turned right down ? Yes ?



Yeah that will be with turned down settings. I remember Rockstar saying that the PC version would not give the player the opportunity to crank settings too high. Reason being that they felt like they got beat up on GTA IV for releasing a poor port because people felt like they should be able to turn the sliders all the way up with a single high end GPU so it must be a poorly optimized port. I think their aim this time is to make it where it will run on most PCs just fine.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 13, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> now you are just trolling not that you haven't been ,...




Why is that trollling? Seriously, do you feel like I am attacking you? I'm not.

I am saying that as its a standard resolution for some laptops, and 30 FPS is playable with some games where instant reactions aren't as important as other skills.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 13, 2015)

Hope they dont cap it to 30 fps then. 
I havent got a fancy rig but it would be nice if those that have could make it look good.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 13, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Hope they dont cap it to 30 fps then.
> I havent got a fancy rig but it would be nice if those that have could make it look good.




I don't think they would do that at all, they turned vsync on by default in most games, so 60FPS for most. But I am saying that if you have a minimum spec machine that playing it at 720 30 FPS should still be doable. I have sacrificed a solid 60FPS for more AF/AA or extra draw distance in many games where it helped.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 13, 2015)

It should be playable at medium/high settings on my laptop with GTX770m, since my card is as strong as 2 HD 4870's


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 13, 2015)

Steevo said:


> Why is that trollling? Seriously, do you feel like I am attacking you? I'm not.
> 
> I am saying that as its a standard resolution for some laptops, and 30 FPS is playable with some games where instant reactions aren't as important as other skills.



when you can offer something constructive,informative or otherwise useful then I will reconsider until then you are a troll and will be treated as such
gta4 was never difficult to mod it was just different then GTA:SA mostly because of the changes to the game-scripting and model format to get it to run on the ps3.... due to memory/gpu constraints true it took the modders a bit longer then usual simply because they had to re-learn and re-develop tools there was never any intentional interference outside of microsoft and xlive ...

your opinion that the recommended requirements indicate "low settings" is just plain wrong the ps4's apu is roughly as powerful as a 7850 assuming the 15% "penalty" to to os overhead a single 7870 should be more then capable of pushing the game well beyond console level detail in terms of draw distance and shading or simply maintain a higher frame-rate assuming rockstar has done there job properly and AMD's drivers don't fall on there face


----------



## Steevo (Jan 13, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> when you can offer something constructive,informative or otherwise useful then I will reconsider until then you are a troll and will be treated as such
> gta4 was never difficult to mod it was just different then GTA:SA mostly because of the changes to the game-scripting and model format to get it to run on the ps3.... due to memory/gpu constraints true it took the modders a bit longer then usual simply because they had to re-learn and re-develop tools there was never any intentional interference outside of microsoft and xlive ...
> 
> your opinion that the recommended requirements indicate "low settings" is just plain wrong the ps4's apu is roughly as powerful as a 7850 assuming the 15% "penalty" to to os overhead a single 7870 should be more then capable of pushing the game well beyond console level detail in terms of draw distance and shading or simply maintain a higher frame-rate assuming rockstar has done there job properly and AMD's drivers don't fall on there face




Question was posed from a user with a 5850 and at Athlon at 3.5ghz, significantly less power than a single 7870 and the game engine loves CPU cores and high IPC.

Soooo...


Also...modding... https://www.google.com/search?q=GTA4 mods securom&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

I have been keeping up on mods as most of my games that can be modded, are. I just reinstalled a clean copy of GTA4 so I could finish the EFLC content that some mods broke.

Also if you don't like what I post, feel free to Ignore me. If you click on your account, People you Ignore, you can add my name.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 13, 2015)

See all the rage PC gamers have? If they only bought a console they could be chilling with the latest titles!


----------



## erocker (Jan 13, 2015)

Ahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa!

Why am I laughing... and crying?!

Bwahahahahahaaaaa!

DAMMIT RHINO, I'm gonna poop on your Xbox.


Easy Rhino-->


----------



## mroofie (Jan 13, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> See all the rage PC gamers have? If they only bought a console they could be chilling with the latest titles!


please tell me you're trolling


----------



## Steevo (Jan 13, 2015)

erocker said:


> Ahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa!
> 
> Why am I laughing... and crying?!
> 
> ...




Thug life for shore. LOL

At this rate I will see how month looks with the extra paycheck and may get me a PS4 or Xbone to play on.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 13, 2015)

For reals though it would be cool to play gta 5 with you guys.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 13, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> For reals though it would be cool to play gta 5 with you guys.


ill setup a server just so I can give you a 18h ban


----------



## Steevo (Jan 13, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> For reals though it would be cool to play gta 5 with you guys.


Can we mix and match between the PS and Xbone for players?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 13, 2015)

Steevo said:


> Can we mix and match between the PS and Xbone for players?



i doubt it. we have to keep the races segregated!


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 13, 2015)

the trolling is strong here 
ill just leave this here
http://fivem.net/


----------



## Steevo (Jan 13, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> the trolling is strong here
> ill just leave this here
> http://fivem.net/




Things like this and ICEENHANCER are why I could care less about some of their features. Sell the game to us and leave it open for mods, and sell it at a reasonable price since its been out for the consoles for 2 years.


Seriously not trolling.


Rock-star are losing so much credibility to their failures to the PC community its disheartening. When games like Skyrim come out and have such an immense and in depth modding community, some are even expanding the world and creating new objectives, it is disgusting to see them ask for full price for us.


----------



## natr0n (Jan 13, 2015)

I am very disappoint ,they might as well release it April 1st.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 13, 2015)

By the way, it will be _up to_ 60fps. Specific wording was 1080p up to 60fps. 4k will be supported, as will multimonitor. I hope 60fps, but that wording is bothering me. Supports nvidia 3d, and f I'm reading right it's also up to 3 screens with 3d.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 13, 2015)

natr0n said:


> I am very disappoint ,they might as well release it April 1st.




Don't tempt them, they may come out April 1st and say it was a joke, and then tell you to buy it on a console.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 13, 2015)

As i.m an older member I,m thinking about starting a biker gang on GTA    called   " Hell's  Ancients"


Anyone over 45 up for it ?


----------



## Steevo (Jan 13, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> i doubt it. we have to keep the races segregated!




Which peasant box do you have it on?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 13, 2015)

Steevo said:


> Things like this and ICEENHANCER are why I could care less about some of their features. Sell the game to us and leave it open for mods, and sell it at a reasonable price since its been out for the consoles for 2 years.
> 
> Seriously not trolling.
> 
> Rock-star are losing so much credibility to their failures to the PC community its disheartening. When games like Skyrim come out and have such an immense and in depth modding community, some are even expanding the world and creating new objectives, it is disgusting to see them ask for full price for us.



They aren't losing any credit, you are the only one in this thread actually complaining. Wait to play it, then complain. They did an amazing job bringing it to the newer consoles, so much so I'm happy I waited for at least that, the released game on the older consoles didn't have online right away, didn't have many online missions, and was suppose to have heists. A lot of people I know that played it on it's first release felt it needed to be pushed back, and some of them that bought it for the new consoles felt this is how it should have been at release. The door goes both ways, they have been polishing this game since it came out for the newer consoles and for PC, it had issues. And they have done an extremely good job for it, stop crying, we got it, you are angry at Rockstar, you have rehashed your same post about 15 times, the horse is dead, when it releases play it then if you are so inclined jump back on that dead horse if you still feel the game is crap. Or option two, keep posting the same complaints in this thread of non-Rockstar Devs so we can enjoy you stuck on repeat for a few months, because that will make them bastards change! Fight the Power!


----------



## Steevo (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah!!!!

lol, actually playing Far Cry, but will let you know if the horse moves and needs flogged again.


----------



## D007 (Jan 14, 2015)

Updated the OP with revised release info.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 14, 2015)

Steevo said:


> Which peasant box do you have it on?



PS4. I get to play AAA titles on day one.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 14, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> PS4. I get to play AAA titles on day one.



I bet you can't play Custer's Revenge like my PC can.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 14, 2015)

RCoon said:


> I bet you can't play Custer's Revenge like my PC can.



Well I have a PC as well so yes!


----------



## bpgt64 (Jan 14, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> PS4. I get to play AAA titles on day one.



Rather play it at 4k with Gsync than on a an APU.


----------



## Conti027 (Jan 14, 2015)

..... @Easy Rhino...... sigh.....


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 14, 2015)

bpgt64 said:


> Rather play it at 4k with Gsync than on a an APU. khnxbai  Just because you soiled yourself with a fat chick and we waited for the prom queen doesn't make you smart.



Yea, you won't be playing GTA 5 @ 4K with GSYNC ever because it won't be coded to do that properly. You might be able to screw with some ini files and force it but it wont look any better because the textures are designed for lower resolution.


----------



## bpgt64 (Jan 14, 2015)

http://imgur.com/a/ZrxGq


----------



## Steevo (Jan 14, 2015)

bpgt64 said:


> http://imgur.com/a/ZrxGq



So its available for PC? Ohh, nope. But the bottom screen shot is from a 360, where yeah it ran like crap due to hardware limitations, but we could have had it then with some bugs, and the modding community could have already had their hands into it by now, and it would look like http://www.gamespot.com/forums/syst...yrim-the-best-looking-game-on-the-m-29133935/ this does http://www.ign.com/boards/threads/s...al-life-status-graphics-for-skyrim.452766693/ or this, but with the benefit of less resource intensive DX10 or 11, tessellation and much more. 

Been in development for PC since late 2011 or early 2012, http://tny.cz/70a52275/fullscreen.p...51ce7be25d583afbc3&toolbar=true&linenum=false 

"
Build Info –
•Version added to Bugstar as 229
•Data, script &amp; code (game &amp; rage) labelled as: GTA5_[ALL]_version_229
•Code:  GameCL#2673247; RageCL#2673208
oPlus 2673480, 2673607, 2673621, 2673941, 2674176, 2674874, 2673886
•Base ScriptCL# 2673242
•Base DataCL# 2673299
•Audio CL# 2669516

Known Issues –
•534901 – Cloth crashes on PC. Use -nocloth to work around.
•Some start location specific loading asserts around today.
•530704 - [PT] Garage doors in the precinct do not open 
•457213 - Rockstar Deathmatches not appearing on Xbox 360
•533722 - FBI5A - Portal/interior issues
•MP syncing bugs</buildInfo>
        <platformId>1568</platformId>
    </builds>
    <builds>
        <id>535598</id>
        <buildId>229</buildId>
        <buildDate>2012-06-11T17:36:26Z</buildDate>
        <buildInfo>QA_11-06-2012___09-10 "

And they have mentioned they started work on the code in 2009. 

In July

"
Build Info –
•Version added to Bugstar as 235.1
•Data, script &amp; code (game &amp; rage) labelled as: GTA5_[ALL]_version_235.1
•Code:  GameCL#2734518; RageCL#2734551
oPlus 2735066, 2734751, 2734945, 2735006, 2735550, 2735709, 2736034, 2735895, 2736235, 
•Base ScriptCL# 2734393
•Base DataCL# 2734589
•Audio CL# 2721528

Known Issues –
•PC build has ran into some late issues that seems to prevent it from loading.
•Issues with data from the weekend rebuild – some LOD/collision issues, plus 556652
•562755: [PT] Player could not deliver Crook in custody to precinct garage, no custody bar present while Crook is being herded.
•553198 - [PC] Crash after reloading a save game - CReplayInterfaceManager::AddInterface
•MP syncing bugs
•Release config renders overly dark - 472268</buildInfo>
        <platformId>1568</platformId>
    </builds>
    <builds>
        <id>565996</id>
        <buildId>236</buildId>
        <buildDate>2012-07-03T17:45:42Z</buildDate>
        <buildInfo>QA_03-07-2012___09-10 "

At the end of the day....http://www.nextgenupdate.com/forums...1-0-a.html?s=b2836a74b603feacc08a9851da57b637 consoles are getting modded now too, and the scene claims to have broken the PS4 firmware and gotten root, so perhaps soon we will have modded hardware, or someone will figure out how to port the stuff over to PC and run it in its native X86-64 state with more resources. http://www.ps3hax.net/2014/10/webkit-exploit-confirmed-to-work-on-ps4-firmware-1-76/


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 14, 2015)

bpgt64 said:


> http://imgur.com/a/ZrxGq



Uh no. Did you fall for that?

Also, like Steevo said, that bottom gif was like the first month on xbox 360 and was patched soon after. Please keep waiting though as I am playing this great game ! I will have played for full 18 months before PC people!

Here is some advice, sell one of those 980s and buy a console so you can actually play the games you want. What's the point of all that hardware and no games??


----------



## RCoon (Jan 14, 2015)

Cleaned up a bit. Keep it reasonable. I never had a prom date.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 14, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Cleaned up a bit. Keep it reasonable. I never had a prom date.



What? That was a reasonable analogy! No swearing or course language! I need an official review from the booth please. @erocker


----------



## bpgt64 (Jan 14, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> Uh no. Did you fall for that?
> 
> Also, like Steevo said, that bottom gif was like the first month on xbox 360 and was patched soon after. Please keep waiting though as I am playing this great game ! I will have played for full 18 months before PC people!
> 
> Here is some advice, sell one of those 980s and buy a console so you can actually play the games you want. What's the point of all that hardware and no games??



Maybee consoles will have 4k next next next gen?  Then you can talk with the big boys.


----------



## FX-GMC (Jan 14, 2015)

bpgt64 said:


> Maybee consoles will have 4k next next next gen?  Then you can talk with the big boys.



The "big boys" have no need to enter fruitless debates.  PC or console, just keep gaming.


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 14, 2015)

> consoles will have 4k next next next gen?


Ha ha that made me laugh. I dont hate consoles but 4k might be supported on PS7 or Xbox 3 or 4 if it will ever be supported.


> The "big boys" have no need to enter fruitless debates. PC or console, just keep gaming.


Exactly. Things used to be fun even on a sega drive. Play a game a have fun that's all it's about.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 14, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Wish i could find a motorbike racing game that was something close to realistic.
> They just dont do it for me so far.
> Short of having a bike in the sitting room and some pricey VR kit i dont think its going to happen soon.
> 
> Cars are good at 200mph a bike would be truly awesome.



WOW last time i come across one of those was back with SBK

















As for the last car racing game had to be this one


----------



## erocker (Jan 16, 2015)

You can now pre-order GTA V on Steam.. if you're into that kind of thing.

Ah, you also get a couple perks if you pre-order:

"The currency is spread as follows: $500,000 for GTA V, and the rest for GTA Online. The bonus game will be given to you in the form of a digital download, and you’ll receive the code for this immediately after you pre-order GTA V. The titles you can choose from include GTA IV, Max Payne 3, LA Noire, but also much older games such as GTA III and Manhunt."


----------



## Steevo (Jan 16, 2015)

I will not right now, but I did get the saints row 2, 3, and 4 for $10 US just now. 


It is good to see them giving away more than just the in game money, real games available now, for reasons I feel are legitimate this makes me feel like they are selling the game at a reasonable $40, but I am not sure if I want to be part of that business model still. Drinks and some thinking time before I decide.


----------



## erocker (Jan 16, 2015)

I suggest some Rockstar energy drink and some Vodka. Now, it's almost all poison (except the vodka) but it will do a great job in helping with your decision.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 16, 2015)

erocker said:


> I suggest some Rockstar energy drink and some Vodka. Now, it's almost all poison (except the vodka) but it will do a great job in helping with your decision.


You, I like you.

What about tin foil hats? Should I wear one to keep the outside thoughts out, and the inside thoughts in?


----------



## 64K (Jan 16, 2015)

Steevo said:


> You, I like you.
> 
> What about tin foil hats? Should I wear one to keep the outside thoughts out, and the inside thoughts in?



Yes.







Poor cat. It's looking like "please someone just kill me".


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 16, 2015)

erocker said:


> You can now pre-order GTA V on Steam.. if you're into that kind of thing.
> 
> Ah, you also get a couple perks if you pre-order:
> 
> "The currency is spread as follows: $500,000 for GTA V, and the rest for GTA Online. The bonus game will be given to you in the form of a digital download, and you’ll receive the code for this immediately after you pre-order GTA V. The titles you can choose from include GTA IV, Max Payne 3, LA Noire, but also much older games such as GTA III and Manhunt."



I just pre-ordered GTA V, but got a free game in Steam which I already owned, GTA San Andreas    There was nothing to choose for me...


----------



## bpgt64 (Jan 16, 2015)

I think I am gonna wait for the reviews.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 16, 2015)

Steevo said:


> You, I like you.
> 
> What about tin foil hats? Should I wear one to keep the outside thoughts out, and the inside thoughts in?




Sorry but i am laughing my nuts off here... i want a hat.


Actually i NEED a hat.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 16, 2015)

64K said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have no cat, but I have kids, and not a neckbeard. 

Looks like it is only GTA:SA, which is crap as it has no native 1080 support in the steam version, only Direct input controller support, and a few other glitches due to them being lazy, its version 1.1, version 1 has 1080 support.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 17, 2015)

*Pre-Order Grand Theft Auto V for PC, Get Free Game*


this is from Toms Hardware

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/rockstar-games-gtav-free-march,news-49589.html


As a recap, _GTAV_ will require at the very least a quad-core Intel Core 2 Q6600 running at 2.40 GHz or a quad-core AMD Phenom 9850 running at 2.5 GHz. On the GPU front, players will need at least an Nvidia GeForce 9800 GT (1 GB) or an AMD Radeon HD 4870 (1 GB). Other requirements include 4 GB of RAM, 65 GB of HDD space, a DVD drive, a DirectX 10 compatible sound card, and the 64-bit version of Windows Vista Service Pack 2, at the very least.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 17, 2015)

64-bit only, yay!  I need a new computer (or at least more memory), boo!

I should just order another tri-channel kit and be done with it.


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 17, 2015)

This game is like 15 € more expensive ONLY in our country compared to others. FU and your shitty regional pricing. Like we have the highest standard among all EU countries...


----------



## mroofie (Jan 17, 2015)

natr0n said:


> I am very disappoint ,they might as well release it April 1st.


lol see what you did there


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 17, 2015)

If ya want to pre-order at GreenManGaming you can take an additional 23% off the price using the following code:

*SAVE23-PEROFF-MOSANT*

From what I have read, it does work on GTA V for the pre-order for PC.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 17, 2015)

From Steam

"*PRE-PURCHASE BY FEBRUARY 1 AND GET $1,000,000 IN-GAME PLUS A BONUS $300,000 AND A BONUS GAME*
Pre-purchase and get $1,000,000 in-game ($500,000 for Grand Theft Auto V and $500,000 for Grand Theft Auto Online).

Pre-purchase by February 1 and get a bonus $300,000 for Grand Theft Auto Online and a *bonus digital download of Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas on PC*.

Grand Theft Auto V for PC will be available for pre-load prior to release."


A old game with issues on the PC platform.... for free, its like getting free ketchup at McD!!!

If you order it directly from Rockstar you get the choice of which game. 

http://www.rockstarwarehouse.com/store/tk2rstar/en_US/custom/pbPage.GTAVPCDownload


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 17, 2015)

bpgt64 said:


> Maybee consoles will have 4k next next next gen?  Then you can talk with the big boys.



We can only hope they are. Sadly since a lot of the major games are tied so closely with the consoles. The big releases just aren't going to be all that great in 4k, they are going to be designed to be 1080, and the big studios probably won't be too interested in pushing beyond that too much, sure we might get the res option, but probably not the higher res textures to match it. At least that my belief. I don't think 4k will be all that viable till the next generation of consoles is out that support it as well. For the previous reasons, but also for the fact that current videocards just can't deal with it.



stinger608 said:


> If ya want to pre-order at GreenManGaming you can take an additional 23% off the price using the following code:
> 
> *SAVE23-PEROFF-MOSANT*
> 
> From what I have read, it does work on GTA V for the pre-order for PC.



It works, $46.20, I don't think they meant for it to work usually they only do 10% or 15% for AAA titles that aren't out yet. At that price I decided to pick it up


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 17, 2015)

haha! Pc gamers are so elite they need to be given a handicap of $1,000,000 in game!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> haha! Pc gamers are so elite they need to be given a handicap of $1,000,000 in game!



They gave that to all the new players on the current consoles (I'm not calling them next gen since they are here now). Or at least all who bought the actual game, the ones who got it in bundles (like me) didn't get it. I think it was done because of all the glitches with the old consoles, if you watch videos of people doing car reviews and modding them all out and the money they have is like 15 digits long and they can all upgrade to newer consoles and eventually to PC. Really 500k isn't all that much anyways in the big picture.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 17, 2015)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It works, $46.20, I don't think they meant for it to work usually they only do 10% or 15% for AAA titles that aren't out yet. At that price I decided to pick it up



Good to know that it does in fact work.


----------



## bpgt64 (Jan 17, 2015)

It works...and I hate myself....


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 17, 2015)

bpgt64 said:


> It works...and I hate myself....



Don't worry, you won't once you get a chance to play it. I now own it for PS3 (bought it used to get the rewards for upgrading, going to sell it for what I bought it for), PS4 (got it free with PS4 bundle), and now PC. And I don't regret it at all. I've probably already put well over 100 hours just into Online alone on the PS4, and I'm sure I'll be putting in a few hundred more (both on PS4 and PC), well worth the money.


----------



## bpgt64 (Jan 18, 2015)

Its not that,  it's just pre ordering now a days with pre loading is stupid....really should wait for reviews...benchmarks to make sure it's worth a day one buy or pre launch buy.  I have more faith in R* than I do say EA or Ubisoft but still...


----------



## 64K (Jan 18, 2015)

bpgt64 said:


> Its not that,  it's just pre ordering now a days with pre loading is stupid....really should wait for reviews...benchmarks to make sure it's worth a day one buy or pre launch buy.  I have more faith in R* than I do say EA or Ubisoft but still...


 And you are right.

Rockstar could make a buggy mess of this or they could make an adequate port or they could make a home run. If they allow it then the mod community will step in. Wait and see is best.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 18, 2015)

1Kurgan1 said:


> We can only hope they are. Sadly since a lot of the major games are tied so closely with the consoles. The big releases just aren't going to be all that great in 4k, they are going to be designed to be 1080, and the big studios probably won't be too interested in pushing beyond that too much, sure we might get the res option, but probably not the higher res textures to match it. At least that my belief. I don't think 4k will be all that viable till the next generation of consoles is out that support it as well. For the previous reasons, but also for the fact that current videocards just can't deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> It works, $46.20, I don't think they meant for it to work usually they only do 10% or 15% for AAA titles that aren't out yet. At that price I decided to pick it up



Does it activate on Steam though?

23% is nothing for AAA titles recently. Only reason I preordered BF4 and Premium was that I for a 20% and 25% for each respectively.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 18, 2015)

mastrdrver said:


> Does it activate on Steam though?
> 
> 23% is nothing for AAA titles recently. Only reason I preordered BF4 and Premium was that I for a 20% and 25% for each respectively.



Looks to just be a social club key. And the median between 20% and 25% is 22.5%, so 23% is about as good as it gets considering it doesn't take a $90 investment after discounts to jump in and play this.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 19, 2015)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Looks to just be a social club key. And the median between 20% and 25% is 22.5%, so 23% is about as good as it gets considering it doesn't take a $90 investment after discounts to jump in and play this.



Maybe I should have said that 23% is not uncommon even for AAA titles. It's the only reason why I pre ordered Borderlands: Pre Sequel. I've been seeing a lot of 20-25% off pre order on AAA titles all year long from Get Games and Gamersgate to name a couple other than GMG.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 19, 2015)

mastrdrver said:


> Maybe I should have said that 23% is not uncommon even for AAA titles. It's the only reason why I pre ordered Borderlands: Pre Sequel. I've been seeing a lot of 20-25% off pre order on AAA titles all year long from Get Games and Gamersgate to name a couple other than GMG.



I'm not saying it's uncommon. I'm just saying that these big discounts above 20% are usually only a good ways out from a games release. Those that wait till last minute get the 10%. And I've been there before, so I jumped on the good deal while it was still here. I'd actually rather have a Steam key, and i might get one later and just give this to a friend as a present, or I'll just keep it and play it, I guess it really doesn't matter


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 20, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> Yea, you won't be playing GTA 5 @ 4K with GSYNC ever because it won't be coded to do that properly. You might be able to screw with some ini files and force it but it wont look any better because the textures are designed for lower resolution.


Actually, it does have native 4k support.

I'm worried about the free games. Seems like them hyping it so they take money with preorders and then underwhelm with the end product. See: Watchdogs.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 21, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> Actually, it does have native 4k support.



edit: nvm see them now. hrm...


----------



## D007 (Jan 27, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> Uh no. Did you fall for that?
> 
> Also, like Steevo said, that bottom gif was like the first month on xbox 360 and was patched soon after. Please keep waiting though as I am playing this great game ! I will have played for full 18 months before PC people!
> 
> Here is some advice, sell one of those 980s and buy a console so you can actually play the games you want. What's the point of all that hardware and no games??



The point, as you are well aware of and are just acting like a total child, trying to evade is..
PC's are better. Period.
It will run better and it will look better on PC, FACT.
So quit your crying and pouting and deal with it dude.
No one cares how long you will be playing the game for. Not a SINGLE person..

Man idk why they even still let u on these forums..
Finally making the decision to ignore you..
Waaay to late, should of done it years ago..



erocker said:


> You can now pre-order GTA V on Steam.. if you're into that kind of thing.
> 
> Ah, you also get a couple perks if you pre-order:
> 
> "The currency is spread as follows: $500,000 for GTA V, and the rest for GTA Online. The bonus game will be given to you in the form of a digital download, and you’ll receive the code for this immediately after you pre-order GTA V. The titles you can choose from include GTA IV, Max Payne 3, LA Noire, but also much older games such as GTA III and Manhunt."



I preordered the shit out of it. 

PS: Can a mode please handle Rhino.
He only came in here to troll and insult people and that's all he's done.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 27, 2015)

D007 said:


> No one cares how long you will be playing the game for. Not a SINGLE person..
> 
> Man idk why they even still let u on these forums..
> Finally making the decision to ignore you..
> ...



Apparently you care what I think. Wow... off your meds this week or something?


----------



## Cheeseball (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey guys, if you pre-order the game off Green Man Gaming (got it for $36 here YISSSSS), how do you claim the download for GTA:SA?

Yes, I know it's a bastardized version that removes 18 audio tracks, but I still wish to replay it again.


----------



## bpgt64 (Jan 28, 2015)

Cheeseball said:


> Hey guys, if you pre-order the game off Green Man Gaming (got it for $36 here YISSSSS), how do you claim the download for GTA:SA?
> 
> Yes, I know it's a bastardized version that removes 18 audio tracks, but I still wish to replay it again.



Care to explain how?  code?


----------



## Cheeseball (Jan 28, 2015)

I've got a code, but I've got no clue on how to claim it. I know GMG doesn't sell the Steam version of GTA5 (it uses Rockstar's own Social Club DRM), but I've got no clue as to where to claim that copy of GTASA...


----------



## bpgt64 (Jan 28, 2015)

I pre ordered from GMG at 46 bucks a month or so ago.  It says it's a steam code though.


----------



## Cheeseball (Jan 28, 2015)

For the bonus GTA:SA or for GTA5 itself? The code I got is 15 digits and looks like a Steam key. I can't try it yet since I'm still at work.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 29, 2015)

I paid the full 59.99 and I am sure I will not be disappointed.


----------



## mroofie (Jan 29, 2015)

64K said:


> And you are right.
> 
> Rockstar could make a buggy mess of this or they could make an adequate port or they could make a home run. If they allow it then the mod community will step in. Wait and see is best.


but.... but free game :0
lol



brandonwh64 said:


> I paid the full 59.99 and I am sure I will not be disappointed.


Murphy's law


----------



## Cheeseball (Jan 29, 2015)

I believe it's a home run. If they can optimize the engine (and it looks like it considering the recommended GPU is a Pitcairn HD 7870) just like PC port of Bully and Max Payne 3, they've got a winner.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## marmiteonpizza (Feb 18, 2015)

33 days! 

I've literally been studying the strategy guide every other day now, never played a GTA game in my life! Must have watched at least 10 hours of gameplay on YouTube after I preordered - can't wait!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pushed back til April 14th...


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Feb 25, 2015)

When I found this out...I was so frustrated!

But...

I know that Rockstar are really passionate towards the PC release, stating things like: "_The PC version of Grand Theft Auto V is our most graphically and technically advanced version yet_". 
So I know they won't disappoint and the push-backs of the release dates are for the greater good 

I have too many games in my Steam library from the Christmas sales anyway, so it's not like I'm going to be twiddling my thumbs while I wait


----------



## bpgt64 (Feb 25, 2015)

It's all going to come down to execution, if it's a crappy port, then there is going to be hell to pay.  If it's a good port, which I think we all know R* is capable of, there will be forgiveness, possibly.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 25, 2015)

I hope stuff like this happens....like on GTA 5 on PS


----------



## 64K (Feb 25, 2015)

bpgt64 said:


> It's all going to come down to execution, if it's a crappy port, then there is going to be hell to pay.  If it's a good port, which I think we all know R* is capable of, there will be forgiveness, possibly.



I think/hope it will be a decent port.

Rockstar, if you're listening I still want Red Dead Redemption on PC. I've heard it's a hell of a fun game.


----------



## mroofie (Feb 25, 2015)

64K said:


> I think/hope it will be a decent port.
> 
> Rockstar, if you're listening I still want Red Dead Redemption on PC. I've heard it's a hell of a fun game.


With Dsr  (4k)


----------



## mroofie (Feb 25, 2015)

bpgt64 said:


> It's all going to come down to execution, if it's a crappy port, then there is going to be hell to pay.  If it's a good port, which I think we all know R* is capable of, there will be forgiveness, possibly.


We can all just hope that it won't be :/ ( a crappy port )


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Feb 25, 2015)

I doubt it'll be a crappy port if they're spending this long on it and pushing the release date back multiple times to actively work on it for longer. This is me partly wishful thinking but also believing =)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Joel Charig said:


> I doubt it'll be a crappy port if they're spending this long on it and pushing the release date back multiple times to actively work on it for longer. This is me partly wishful thinking but also believing =)



I'm sure it'll be fine. Considering the fact that they already had to optimize it for the newer consoles, and even then they didn't just port it like GTA IV was. They brought a lot of new features to the newer consoles and are bringing even more to PC. Not just a slapped on port and go. They've done a great job with the newer consoles, and after playing a lot of it, I don't doubt them with the PC version.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Feb 26, 2015)

I've been tempted a countless amount of times to buy it for my Xbox One (that I never use anymore, in a way it's my brother's now)...but NO. I shall resist temptation and be patient enough to play GTA for the first time on PC!

Ah man, I already have a list of stuff to do when I start; I've watched literally hours of gameplay on YouTube and know where to go to find some of the best vehicles instead of buying them.

One question though: I noticed from the strategy guide that a few vehicles are only for the collector's edition or whatever - will these be included in the PC version? Were they in the next-gen version? There isn't any collector's edition for next-gen or PC, so I'm guessing they will be included?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 26, 2015)

Lets see. Grabbed it on PS3 and it was awesome. Then grabbed it when it released on PS4 and the differences are amazing. Awesome game the second time around. Will grab it for PC when it releases and i expect an even better experience. I think they will get this right this time unlike past GTA PC ports.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Feb 26, 2015)

Out of all the different activities/mischief you can get up to, even just the anticipation of leisurely road trips is getting me excited =P

If you can't tell yet, I'm excited


----------



## bpgt64 (Feb 26, 2015)

WhiteNoise said:


> Lets see. Grabbed it on PS3 and it was awesome. Then grabbed it when it released on PS4 and the differences are amazing. Awesome game the second time around. Will grab it for PC when it releases and i expect an even better experience. I think they will get this right this time unlike past GTA PC ports.




And this...is why they did what they did with the release schedule...I am not criticizing your decision.  GTA is one the first video games I ever played.  I wanted to do this(play it immediatly on ps3) sssssoooooooo badly.  But I sold my ps3, and wasnt going to rebuy it for the oen game.  And the ps4 and xbone are a sick joke of consoles.  I am gonna bust my cherry on a pair of gtx 980's an XB280HK 4k gsync monitor...and I think I won't regret it...let's hope my wait was worth it.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 26, 2015)

P4-630 said:


>



Nice video, although make me not want GTA5 if that's how it be on the PC.

I really hope that it's not all like that the roads to start with are all so flat and plain.



Joel Charig said:


> When I found this out...I was so frustrated!
> 
> But...
> 
> ...



Yeah, less chance of pulling a UBI.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Feb 26, 2015)

I think GTA V just being in 60fps is going to be freakin' amazing.


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 26, 2015)

AsRock said:


> I really hope that it's not all like that the roads to start with are all so flat and plain.


Maybe, just maybe there will be tessellation supported but I wouldn't hold my breath. They had it in Max Payne 3 but that wasn't an open world game.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Feb 27, 2015)

What's tessellation?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 27, 2015)

Don't get this game , , you're friends will miss you. 
I've spent 5 days on the ps4 version and haven't really done much of the single player and the heists are due.
Looking forward to seeing the pc one though too pls be oculos'ed

Tessellation adds in geometry detail at reduced cost to directly rendering it ,say bricks for example done with better shape too .


----------



## Steevo (Feb 27, 2015)

Joel Charig said:


> I've been tempted a countless amount of times to buy it for my Xbox One (that I never use anymore, in a way it's my brother's now)...but NO. I shall resist temptation and be patient enough to play GTA for the first time on PC!
> 
> Ah man, I already have a list of stuff to do when I start; I've watched literally hours of gameplay on YouTube and know where to go to find some of the best vehicles instead of buying them.
> 
> One question though: I noticed from the strategy guide that a few vehicles are only for the collector's edition or whatever - will these be included in the PC version? Were they in the next-gen version? There isn't any collector's edition for next-gen or PC, so I'm guessing they will be included?




See, I don't get watching hours of gameplay on youtube....so the game isn't a surprise, thats like watching someone screw your wife so you can then jump in hours later.


----------



## Guitar (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh my god I never thought about this being on the Rift. I'd buy one specifically for it if it was.


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 27, 2015)

Joel Charig said:


> What's tessellation?


@AsRock was complaining about flat roads, that's why I mentioned tesselation (short name for tessellated displacement mapping):


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 27, 2015)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Oh my god I never thought about this being on the Rift. I'd buy one specifically for it if it was.



If they do it'd be amazing. No one plays in first person to be competitive (races and pvp). But I love driving around like it and doing missions in first person. It's extremely immersive, they've done such an amazing job with first person. I actually haven't seen many games I would be excited to try Occulus on, but thinking about it on this, I truly would be. They went above and beyond what I or anyone else I've talked to ever expected from the first person camera.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 27, 2015)

Joel Charig said:


> When I found this out...I was so frustrated!
> 
> But...
> 
> ...





BiggieShady said:


> Maybe, just maybe there will be tessellation supported but I wouldn't hold my breath. They had it in Max Payne 3 but that wasn't an open world game.



Never know huh, it would be my 1st GTA i never bothered with.  GTA 4 nailed it on the Physics side of the game so maybe they thought if the cars are going be like that your going need roads to go with.

Like many other i love driving in GTA games and GTA4 is even better now as it's even more playable, well for me at least.

I just hope all their effort has not gone in to making it look pretty. And if you can still influence the car in mid air well that will kill it for me too.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Feb 27, 2015)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Tessellation adds in geometry detail at reduced cost to directly rendering it ,say bricks for example done with better shape too .


Ahhh okay =)



Steevo said:


> See, I don't get watching hours of gameplay on youtube....so the game isn't a surprise, thats like watching someone screw your wife so you can then jump in hours later.


Well for me, it's a way to "pump" myself up for the release and to really maximise my anticipation. I'm strict with myself in a sense though; I don't watch spoilers or anything mission-related and don't watch so much footage that it gets boring. That would sap all the joy out of it for me when I finally get to play.
Other than that, it won't spoil it for me =)



BiggieShady said:


> @AsRock was complaining about flat roads, that's why I mentioned tesselation (short name for tessellated displacement mapping):
> View attachment 63000


Oh, this makes sense now, because I thought he was complaining that the gradient of the road was too flat. I was going to say, that was just one highway road in the city, haha!


----------



## Guitar (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm rebuying GTA V just for the first person, so that's good to know - I'm still not sure if I'm holding out to buy a PS4 and get that version or just get it on PC. I want native controller support though, at least for the 360 controller so I can use my PS3 controller. I'll get it on PC regardless if it got Rift support though.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Feb 27, 2015)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> I'm rebuying GTA V just for the first person, so that's good to know - I'm still not sure if I'm holding out to buy a PS4 and get that version or just get it on PC. I want native controller support though, at least for the 360 controller so I can use my PS3 controller. I'll get it on PC regardless if it got Rift support though.


Don't fall into the trap of getting a next-gen console! I did and I wasted 400 odd quid 
GTA V will offer full controller support, says so on the Steam store page


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Feb 27, 2015)

I found this awesome satellite image of Los Santos & Blaine County on the internet. The resolution is so good! You can zoom in pretty far with no pixelation.





It was simply too big to send as an attachment =P


----------



## Guitar (Feb 27, 2015)

Joel Charig said:


> Don't fall into the trap of getting a next-gen console! I did and I wasted 400 odd quid
> GTA V will offer full controller support, says so on the Steam store page


No trap, consoles are awesome and there are plenty of exclusives worth buying on most.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Feb 28, 2015)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> No trap, consoles are awesome and there are plenty of exclusives worth buying on most.


Fair enough, I guess each person has to decide if it's worth it or not.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 28, 2015)

I haven't played GTA sense the first one. Gonna try this one


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 28, 2015)

Joel Charig said:


> Fair enough, I guess each person has to decide if it's worth it or not.


Also the price of this Gens consoles is a lot less than the previous Gen. I only had a PS3 last Gen, think it was over $650 after tax and warranty. I have both consoles this Gen for about the same price (I did buy my XB1 used, came with some games so I sold them to make back some money). So it's not nearly the plunge for one of the consoles as it was before. Heck right now you can get a PS4, controller, 1 game (Farcry 4 or a few other decent ones), and 6 months of PSN for $360 on ebay, all brand new items.



Jetster said:


> I haven't played GTA sense the first one. Gonna try this one



Going to be a big leap, games come a long ways since the first GTA, not only in camera angle but a lot else.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 28, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/361225442244?rmvSB=true&rmvSB=true

it's a good deal. you get free games and discounts every month with PSN Plus. Apotheon and Transistor were free in Feb.


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 28, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/361225442244?rmvSB=true&rmvSB=true
> 
> it's a good deal. you get free games and discounts every month with PSN Plus. Apotheon and Transistor were free in Feb.



I dislike the business model where you pay subscription for the connection (on top of your ISP) only to be rewarded with indies. Steam business model is more appealing, you don't pay extra for connection and you are rewarded with discounts on triple A titles.

... but that's kinda off topic ...

I bought GTA 4 for PC back in '09 and it was plagued with inconsistent framerates throughout the game world. Difference was huge between Times Square and for example the docks in Brooklyn in the beginning. The game got much better optimized after all expansions and patches, but overall it took eons to finish that port. Will we see that scenario again this time? I hope not.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Feb 28, 2015)

1Kurgan1 said:


> ...and 6 months of PSN


Wait...you have to pay for PlayStation Network now? Like Xbox Live Gold?


----------



## Guitar (Feb 28, 2015)

Looks like I'm just going to buy it on PS4 - I have a $300 Dell gift card and as soon as I inspect my new TV when it arrives I'll just buy it again.

I'll get the PC version on the Christmas sale.

http://www.pcgamer.com/gta-5-publisher-thinks-gaming-isnt-ready-for-vr-just-yet/

That makes me sad.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 28, 2015)

BiggieShady said:


> I dislike the business model where you pay subscription for the connection (on top of your ISP) only to be rewarded with indies. Steam business model is more appealing, you don't pay extra for connection and you are rewarded with discounts on triple A titles.
> 
> ... but that's kinda off topic ...
> 
> I bought GTA 4 for PC back in '09 and it was plagued with inconsistent framerates throughout the game world. Difference was huge between Times Square and for example the docks in Brooklyn in the beginning. The game got much better optimized after all expansions and patches, but overall it took eons to finish that port. Will we see that scenario again this time? I hope not.



you pay $50 for 1 year access to PSN Plus but you get way more back in Free games including AAA titles. the time cards go on sale too.

I own nearly 500 games on my Steam account so the sales don't really do it for me anymore and I didn't think the 2014 sales were good like the previous year


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 28, 2015)

BiggieShady said:


> I dislike the business model where you pay subscription for the connection (on top of your ISP) only to be rewarded with indies. Steam business model is more appealing, you don't pay extra for connection and you are rewarded with discounts on triple A titles.
> 
> I bought GTA 4 for PC back in '09 and it was plagued with inconsistent framerates throughout the game world. Difference was huge between Times Square and for example the docks in Brooklyn in the beginning. The game got much better optimized after all expansions and patches, but overall it took eons to finish that port. Will we see that scenario again this time? I hope not.



It's not all indie games, at least not on PS4, on Live it seems to be. In December they gave away Injustice for free.

GTA IV was a lot different scenario. 4 was in the middle of a console cycles life, they didn't go back and update the engine and a ton of other things to bring it to new consoles. I've played it on PS3 and PS4, the difference is jaw dropping. Honestly, if they just did some optimizations, they could have brought the PS4 version right to PC and people would have been happy as hell, it looks amazing and plays great. But they didn't they wanted even more from it, better graphics, higher frame rates, more songs. I know everyones worried about optimization, but with the 4 port to PC, there was no extra care taken. And Rockstar just seems to keep tacking on features to the game and adding more and more to it. Just wait till you get your hands on it, it'll be amazing.



Joel Charig said:


> Wait...you have to pay for PlayStation Network now? Like Xbox Live Gold?



Sadly yes, both sub models now. But plus side is PSN is a lot more fleshed out now.



Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Looks like I'm just going to buy it on PS4 - I have a $300 Dell gift card and as soon as I inspect my new TV when it arrives I'll just buy it again.
> 
> I'll get the PC version on the Christmas sale.
> 
> ...



You won't be sad once you've played it. The only complaint I have with the PS4 version is analog aiming is shit. And thats just a complaint with the console gaming in general. I can't think of many complaints with the actual game itself. I just bought it in Dec and at the end of Dec I already Pre-ordered it for PC. The engine is gorgeous. I know everyone throws around iCEHANCER, but the game looks great. Not saying modders can't do better work on it eventually, just it's going to take a while. They did their homework, some of the views are just great I can only imagine how much better on PC.


----------



## Guitar (Feb 28, 2015)

I just meant the lack of (native) Oculus Rift support apparently makes me sad, not that I have to get the PS4 version. I was planning on doing that anyways. I enjoyed it thoroughly on the PS3. I did try to play online the other day though, and I didn't make it more than a few minutes before I had to turn it off. The graphics were just so muddy - that's what happens to me when I go from consoles to playing my PC exclusively for a few months.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 1, 2015)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> I just meant the lack of (native) Oculus Rift support apparently makes me sad, not that I have to get the PS4 version. I was planning on doing that anyways. I enjoyed it thoroughly on the PS3. I did try to play online the other day though, and I didn't make it more than a few minutes before I had to turn it off. The graphics were just so muddy - that's what happens to me when I go from consoles to playing my PC exclusively for a few months.



Playing on the PS3 a lot of the game felt incomplete. Probably didn't help that I played on the PS4 first. A good example is when you finish online missions and it shows the winners. The background is just flat black, so weird looking to me, seems unfinished.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 2, 2015)

bpgt64 said:


> And this...is why they did what they did with the release schedule...I am not criticizing your decision.  GTA is one the first video games I ever played.  I wanted to do this(play it immediatly on ps3) sssssoooooooo badly.  But I sold my ps3, and wasnt going to rebuy it for the oen game.  And the ps4 and xbone are a sick joke of consoles.  I am gonna bust my cherry on a pair of gtx 980's an XB280HK 4k gsync monitor...and I think I won't regret it...let's hope my wait was worth it.



I won't argue that! lol. I still had two PS3's when that game released and I had to play it. I did buy it used off craigslist though for $40. The game was so good though that I had to experience the better visuals and game improvements on the PS4 version. And since I'm a big PC gamer how can I pass it up for even more improvements and better visuals? I just cannot sir.

I am a consumer whore. Thank you.


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 3, 2015)

WhiteNoise said:


> I am a consumer whore. Thank you.


No sir, thank YOU for giving me hope that I too will someday level up from graphics whore to consumer whore.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 5, 2015)

> The big update coming to Grand Theft Auto V next week adds a lot more than just the much-anticipated online Heists mode.
> 
> Rockstar today outlined the details of next week's GTA Online update, which we now know will introduce new player-versus-player modes, daily objectives, and new free roam activities to go along with online Heists.
> 
> ...



Some good news there. For people who haven't played, I think the biggest thing is the addition of daily quests. With some of the main characters stepping in and asking for things while you are roaming the open world online will make it feel a lot more connected to the single player and a lot more exciting. As it sits right now the open worlds mostly a pvp battlegrounds, which can be fun, but there's not a ton of money to be made there. Now it sounds like the open world we'll be able to enjoy pvp if we want then step out of it for some missions rather than having to launch them through loading screens and such.


----------



## middydj (Mar 5, 2015)

Nice. Glad to hear about this.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Just passing the deals onto others. Found this last night and grabbed a copy.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grand-Theft...735?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234c6466f7


----------

